# Trying To get a THR22



## amseven11 (Dec 24, 2011)

I live in the Atlanta area which isnt in a launching market but still trying to get one, I've tried directv directly which some have had luck but I did not. Are there any authorized retailers on here willing to help me out?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Check out Value Electronics or Solid Signal.


----------



## amseven11 (Dec 24, 2011)

tried both, not shipping til it goes national in Feb/March


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Hmmm. Folks at DBSTalk are reporting success by ordering through them. Check out the DirecTV/Tivo Forum there.


----------



## amseven11 (Dec 24, 2011)

Spoke to them and got one on the way.


----------



## dirk1843 (Jul 7, 2003)

Wonder what the chances of a new customer scoring one this way are?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

amseven11 said:


> Spoke to them and got one on the way.


From which dealer?


----------



## amseven11 (Dec 24, 2011)

Directly from Directv, they had to "move me" to a city that would allow them to order me one and had the shipping address on the order to my actual address.


----------



## Bcairns (Jan 4, 2012)

We just got our first HDTV for Christmas, so we want to upgrade from a DirecTV standard DVR to the new Tivo HD DVR (I got my first Tivo way back when it was first released, and am really looking forward to having the Tivo interface and features back after all this time). We live in NY, so the Tivo would be available for us.

DirecTV is saying the HD DVRs are $199 each. We need two of them....we don't have that kind of money at the moment, but I noticed that on their webpage they are offering a free HD DVR to new customers. Since we've been DirecTV subscribers since 2001, I figured I'd call and see what kind of deal we could get.

When I called last week they told me they could knock the price down to $99 each for the two Tivo HD DVRs. When I called back today to see if they could do any better, they offered one HD DVR for free, and the other one for $199. When I pointed out that this was actually $1 MORE than the offer from last week, they said it was the best they could do.

It's frustrating...we have been loyal customers for over ten years, want to upgrade to their HD service, but can't get a very good deal on DVRs out of them.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Bcairns said:


> We just got our first HDTV for Christmas, so we want to upgrade from a DirecTV standard DVR to the new Tivo HD DVR (I got my first Tivo way back when it was first released, and am really looking forward to having the Tivo interface and features back after all this time). We live in NY, so the Tivo would be available for us.
> 
> DirecTV is saying the HD DVRs are $199 each. We need two of them....we don't have that kind of money at the moment, but I noticed that on their webpage they are offering a free HD DVR to new customers. Since we've been DirecTV subscribers since 2001, I figured I'd call and see what kind of deal we could get.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but one free new HD Tivo seems like a great deal. This thing has only been available for four weeks and they're offering you a free one.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

If this is your first HD DVR, you'll likely also need a new dish and multiswitch to go along with it. If you can get them to do that for free, along with 1 free THR22, I'd say you've got a good deal.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

Bcairns said:


> We just got our first HDTV for Christmas, so we want to upgrade from a DirecTV standard DVR to the new Tivo HD DVR (I got my first Tivo way back when it was first released, and am really looking forward to having the Tivo interface and features back after all this time). We live in NY, so the Tivo would be available for us.
> 
> DirecTV is saying the HD DVRs are $199 each. We need two of them....we don't have that kind of money at the moment, but I noticed that on their webpage they are offering a free HD DVR to new customers. Since we've been DirecTV subscribers since 2001, I figured I'd call and see what kind of deal we could get.
> 
> ...


You could always ask to speak to customer retention. Some people have more luck with them.

-Ted


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

2 HD DVR's for $99 each is a good deal. Especially for an existing customer.


----------



## Bcairns (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the input~!! I appreciate it.

Based on what everyone was saying here about it being a good deal, I went ahead and ordered the two TIVO HD DVRs for the $99 each last Thursday. 

Unfortunately, DirecTV were out of stock on any of the new Tivo DVRs in my area (Long Island, NY), so they have been back-ordered (but of course they charged my card already for them, plus the $19.99 "handling fee"). 

Hopefully they will get some in before the Super Bowl


----------

